# Midland counties show



## raggs

Anyone going along to this show next week??? Makes a change as this one is on the Sunday. Good luck to all showing..........CHRIS.


----------



## Donskie

I am at the Suffolk and Norfolk on Saturday but a friend is going to the Midlands show. Good luck to anyone going to either show


----------



## carolmanycats

I'll be there, taking a few cats and working on HP table for my sins LOL


----------



## rcmadd

im going entered in ped pet...


----------



## Biawhiska

going to suffolk and norfolk the day before. might go along though and see my friend if the weather is ok


----------



## raggs

I shall be in the SLH section so if anyone wants to come and say hello then plz do, always nice to meet other PF members.good luck wherever your showing.........CHRIS.


----------



## jenny armour

my usual problem dont drive. whereabouts is it anyway?


----------



## raggs

Hi Jenny, its at the Aldersley leisure complex in Wolverhampton,
the post code is WV6 9NW if it helps...........Chris.


----------



## jenny armour

thanks chris lovely thought i usually have to wait for the big shows which are easier to get to


----------



## Vixxen

im going  taking one of the wegies.


----------



## rcmadd

well.. good luck all.. i know we'll need it....all will be revealed....


----------



## JayneC

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow.
Hope i get to meet some of you and your cats.
Im taking my girl but im getting rather stressed as the last time she went she wasnt very happy
And wouldnt be handled:devil:
She is a tortie so its hit and miss what mood shes in.
I wasnt going to take her again but she happy in the cage and i was told by quite a few people to give it another go.
So i am going to see what happens.
Her first show she went to she won her class, got bob and cc certificate.
So if anyone hears a carry on in the Ragdoll section you know it will be my cat:blushing:
And is you see a really stressed looking woman that will be me:lol:


----------



## rcmadd

sounds like my birman.....he attacks judges...so we have had to stop showing him.


----------



## rcmadd

ok back home now....how did you all do?

my blue bi raggy boy got 1st open, BoB and his first certificate.. two 2nd a third and a none placed... very happy for him.


----------



## BSH

rcmadd said:


> ok back home now....how did you all do?
> 
> my blue bi raggy boy got 1st open, BoB and his first certificate.. two 2nd a third and a none placed... very happy for him.


Well done! A show on a Sunday? That is unusual.


----------



## Vixxen

my wegie won his open and got his 3rd pc, and then a 1st, 3rd and a 4th.


----------



## rcmadd

nice 1 vixx..

@ BSH.. i believe there are 2 shows a year on a sunday.


----------



## Donskie

Well done all. Am waiting to hear how my friend got on today with her birman.


----------



## carolmanycats

Had a brill day. 

Dream (HP) got Imp, BOB and all firsts except for one second in sides - the second WAS to the Overall BIS HP so no complaints there LOL. 

Tiffany (Gr Ch & Pr Crinkles Forget Me Not - LH Selkirk Rex) won her 2nd Grand PC, bombed a bit in sides who who cares, she won the important one. And her big brother Jack had a red card day, won BOB against 4 others and won his 5th Imperial PC in a class of 4 to become Imperial Grand Premier Crinkles Jack Frost!!!!

Still pinching myself LOL

Carol


----------



## raggs

WOW well done to all, sounds like the forum members had a great day......................chris


----------

